# yo que tú, yo de usted



## KateNicole

Hi,
To say "If I were you . . ." I have always said "Yo que tú"
Today, my friend said "Yo _de_ Usted."  Is the _de_ correct?  Then would it be "Yo de tú" in the informal??  That sounds utterly akward to me.  "Yo de ti" sounds better gramatically to me, but then the meaning changes, and it still doesn't make sense in my mind.  Help me please.  Sorry if I am confusing.


----------



## Number6

"Yo de usted" doesn't sound right to me. I've never heard anyone using that before. "Yo que tú" is perfectly correct.


----------



## Metztli

Hi!

I'm with Number6, it doesn't sound correct.

I've never heard "yo de usted" before, it has to be a mistake.


----------



## betulina

Hi!
Well, it sounds good to me... _yo de usted_ or _yo que usted_. And it also sounds right _yo que tú_ and_ yo de ti_ to me. _Yo de tú_ doesn't sound that correct, though. It has the same sense to me... But I don't know if there is any difference... I'll try to find out.


----------



## Morgancin

Yo de usted, es correcto
Yo de ti, es correcto
Yo de tú, es incorrecto

Para mí, es más indicado decir yo que usted, o yo que tú.

Ejemplos:
El chico no es un retrasado mental. Pero yo de (ser) usted iría al psiquiatra.
Yo que usted iría al psiquiatra


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

"Yo de usted" está mal yo creo, diría "yo en su lugar". "Yo que usted" está bien, pero suena mal. Yo creo que es porque "yo que" es un poco informal, mientras que "usted" es formal, es como que no pegan las dos cosas juntas.


----------



## lazarus1907

"yo que tú/usted" es una expresión coloquial que está registrada en el DRAE.
Supongo que lo de "yo de ti" no suena mal a cierta gente porque se dice... en otros contextos: "Estamos enamorados; yo de ti y tú de mí", "yo de ti nunca he dicho nada", etc

Por cierto, "ti" no lleva tile.


----------



## Hidrocálida

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Hi,
> To say "If I were you . . ." I have always said "Yo que tú"
> Today, my friend said "Yo _de_ Usted."  Is the _de_ correct? Then would it be "Yo de tú" in the informal?? That sounds utterly akward to me. "Yo de ti" sounds better gramatically to me, but then the meaning changes, and it still doesn't make sense in my mind. Help me please. Sorry if I am confusing.


"
 In México I've never heard *"Yo de usted"*
Where is your friend from? is your friend  Colombian? because Colombians usually use *"usted"*  with their friends/family.
Maybe in Colombia says  "Yo de usted"
In México we say " yo que tu"

When I speak with my parents  use *"Usted"*
Mom - tengo un dolor de  muelas
Me - *"Yo que usted*" iba al dentista
But I never say *" Yo de usted"

*I hope it help you
Saludos


----------



## KateNicole

To answer your question, my friend who said "yo de usted" was from Spain and I questioned him about it and he said that "yo que usted" is incorrect, and I didn't argue the point any further.  Sometimes I get nervous to question Spaniards simply because they are constantly (politely) correcting subtleties that I say that I never knew were wrong.  Sometimes I get nervous to even open my mouth :/  But I'm comforted to know that you all have said that "yo que tú" is OK.  Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## broud

Hola  

Ya iba a contestar diciendo que imagino que _yo de usted_ será el equivalente a _yo de ti_ y _yo que usted_ a _yo que tú_  cuando me encuentro esto :

http://aula.el-mundo.es/aula/noticia.php/2002/11/11/aula1036776052.html

3. Las siguientes expresiones son incorrectas: yo de ti, yo de usted. Lo correcto: Yo que tú, yo que usted.

Aun así, yo diría que _yo de usted_ es más común que _yo que usted_ con ese significado (una rápida búsqueda en google  no lo desmiente).  La verdad es que los propios españoles no sabemos usar las preposiciones adecuadamente ... ¿Pasa lo mismo en inglés?


----------



## oxazol

Yo apoyo el último "post".
Aunque es incorrecto es fácil oirlo en España y yo creo que eso se puede considerar como "dequeismo" o parecido (fenómeno lingüistico que consiste en usar la preposición "de" incorrectamente) Este fenómeno es muy común es muchas regiones de España y no es difícil escuchar malos usos del "de"


----------



## jmx

Yo que tú  
Yo que usted  
Yo de ti  
Yo de usted  

All four are usual and mean the same. But :

Yo de tú  
Yo que ti


----------



## dexterciyo

jmartins said:
			
		

> Yo que tú
> Yo que usted
> Yo de ti
> Yo de usted
> 
> All four are usual and mean the same. But :
> 
> Yo de tú
> Yo que ti



Estoy de acuerdo. A pesar de haber leído el "curso de lengua" de El Mundo expuesto por Broud, sigo considerando que es una expresión muy usual, y digan lo que digan, no se le puede considerar como incorrecta. Y por el hecho de que en algunos lugares no se use tan frecuentemente, tampoco se puede decir que es errónea.

Saludos.


----------



## oxazol

dexterciyo, desde cuando el uso generalizado de una palabra garantiza que sea correcta?


----------



## jmx

oxazol said:
			
		

> dexterciyo, desde cuando el uso generalizado de una palabra garantiza que sea correcta?


Desde siempre.

Aunque la mayoría de la gente no lo sepáis, las reglas sobre lo que es correcto e incorrecto en el lenguaje las establecen unos señores por *mero capricho*. Esto es algo objetivamente cierto, no una opinión. Si tú quieres hacerles caso, allá tú. Pero los demás no tenemos por qué aceptarlo, ni transmitir esta especie de superstición a otros que intentan aprender nuestra lengua.


----------



## dexterciyo

jmartins said:
			
		

> Desde siempre.
> 
> Aunque la mayoría de la gente no lo sepáis, las reglas sobre lo que es correcto e incorrecto en el lenguaje las establecen unos señores por *mero capricho*. Esto es algo objetivamente cierto, no una opinión. Si tú quieres hacerles caso, allá tú. Pero los demás no tenemos por qué aceptarlo, ni transmitir esta especie de superstición a otros que intentan aprender nuestra lengua.



Me has ahorrado la respuesta. Pero, no más decir que estoy totalmente de acuerdo. El uso generalizado de una variación de la lengua, acaba por transformar la misma.

Saludos.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo. A pesar de haber leído el "curso de lengua" de El Mundo expuesto por Broud, sigo considerando que es una expresión muy usual, y digan lo que digan, no se le puede considerar como incorrecta. Y por el hecho de que en algunos lugares no se use tan frecuentemente, tampoco se puede decir que es errónea.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Pero "yo de usted" se usa en otro sentido
"Yo de usted no me fio" por ejemplo

In any case..
If I were you = "Si yo fuese usted" o "si yo fuese tu" is the direct translation

In the US they use more "If I was you", but not me


----------



## broud

Solución de conveniencia:

_Yo en su lugar _... 

Para los que hablais del uso generalizado, ¿generalizado donde? Porque por ejemplo los mexicanos dicen no usar esa expresión de "yo de usted" ... ¿Las cursos de español deberían indicar DE México/España/Argentina/Madrid/Sevilla ?
¿Los hablantes de zonas con laísmo enseñais en el foro que se dice " la pegó" (a Marta) ¿Y los Canarios enseñan que se escribe "sapato" porque muchos lo escriban asi?
Y eso de "Está sentado delante mío"... ¿también lo enseñaríais? Aunque yo lo digo.

Yo no me considero capaz de decidir si algo es un uso generalizado o ,no ya un error, sino un uso restringido a ciertos sectores ...


----------



## DarkDante

jmartins said:
			
		

> Desde siempre.
> 
> Aunque la mayoría de la gente no lo sepáis, las reglas sobre lo que es correcto e incorrecto en el lenguaje las establecen unos señores por *mero capricho*. Esto es algo objetivamente cierto, no una opinión. Si tú quieres hacerles caso, allá tú. Pero los demás no tenemos por qué aceptarlo, ni transmitir esta especie de superstición a otros que intentan aprender nuestra lengua.



Eso de que las reglas del lenguaje con meros caprichos es una tontería. Si no existiese unas reglas ¿Cómo podríamos entendernos dentro de España? Ya es de un pueblo a otro (con 25 km es suficiente) para que cambie el acento y muchas expresiones, ¿Cómo variaría el lenguaje del norte al sur de España? Y eso que España no es un país demasiado grande.

Ciertamente, el uso generalizado de una variación acaba por incorporarse al DRAE pero una incorrección sigue siendo tal aunque la use todo tu entorno, que no es la mayoría de los que usan el idioma.


----------



## jmx

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> Pero "yo de usted" se usa en otro sentido
> "Yo de usted no me fio" por ejemplo


Efectivamente, como la mayoría de palabras y expresiones de cualquier lengua, puede tener varios sentidos. En el contexto de una conversación, el contexto, entonación, etc. te darán el significado, y si diera lugar a muchos malentendidos ya la habrían eliminado los propios hablantes.


----------



## jmx

DarkDante said:
			
		

> Eso de que las reglas del lenguaje con meros caprichos es una tontería. Si no existiese unas reglas ¿Cómo podríamos entendernos dentro de España?


Me pones la respuesta en bandeja: nos entenderíamos exactamente igual que nos entendemos con un mexicano o un argentino. Y de hecho es lo que ya hacemos, ya que nadie habla como estipula la RAE y afines, y de hecho casi nadie se sabe todas las reglas, con lo cual su utilidad al comunicarnos es *cero*.


			
				DarkDante said:
			
		

> Ciertamente, el uso generalizado de una variación acaba por incorporarse al DRAE pero una incorrección sigue siendo tal aunque la use todo tu entorno, que no es la mayoría de los que usan el idioma.


Llegas a la conclusión de que hay incorrecciones partiendo de la base de que hay incorrecciones.


----------



## jmx

broud said:
			
		

> Para los que hablais del uso generalizado, ¿generalizado donde? Porque por ejemplo los mexicanos dicen no usar esa expresión de "yo de usted" ... ¿Las cursos de español deberían indicar DE México/España/Argentina/Madrid/Sevilla ?
> ¿Los hablantes de zonas con laísmo enseñais en el foro que se dice " la pegó" (a Marta) ¿Y los Canarios enseñan que se escribe "sapato" porque muchos lo escriban asi?
> Y eso de "Está sentado delante mío"... ¿también lo enseñaríais? Aunque yo lo digo.


Si sólo se pudiera enseñar lo 'generalizado', deberías eliminar de los cursos de español la palabra "vosotros" y todas las formas verbales y pronominales asociadas, ya que no se usa en Latinoamérica y ni siquiera en toda España.

En un curso bastante avanzado de castellano, deberías enseñar "vosotros", "la pegó", "delante mío" y cualquier otra cosa que el estudiante pueda llegar a oír, y que necesitará entender.

Pero el quid de la cuestión sigue siendo cómo se establece lo que es correcto y no lo es. Al final son unos criterios puramente estéticos, con una variedad de excusas, generalmente contradictorias entre sí ("no lo usaban los clásicos", "es regional", "no lo usa la gente culta y selecta", etc.) que unos señores se arrogan el derecho de imponer a los demás. Es como si unos señores se dedicaran a decir cómo hemos de ir vestidos, que prendas se pueden combinar y tal, y pudieran criticar tranquilamente usando medios públicos a quien no siguiera sus reglas.


----------



## broud

Bueno ...

Jmartins yo entiendo, en parte, lo que dices sobre la RAE. Y quizá no haga muchas cosas bien ... pero, tu estás diciendo que sigan Tú criterio (que es válido usar _yo de usted_) en vez del suyo. Y al fin y al cabo, dificilmente se puede criticar a la RAE por crear un criterio "arbitrario" siendo que en teoría tienen un número considerable de expertos en la materia trabajando en el tema, que de algun modo habrán de llegar a un consenso...  Mientras que tu y yo podemos dar nuestra Modesta opinión que me cuesta creer más válida que la de la RAE, aunque la RAE pueda no gustarme


----------



## jmx

broud said:
			
		

> Jmartins yo entiendo, en parte, lo que dices sobre la RAE. Y quizá no haga muchas cosas bien ... pero, tu estás diciendo que sigan Tú criterio (que es válido usar _yo de usted_) en vez del suyo. Y al fin y al cabo, dificilmente se puede criticar a la RAE por crear un criterio "arbitrario" siendo que en teoría tienen un número considerable de expertos en la materia trabajando en el tema, que de algun modo habrán de llegar a un consenso... Mientras que tu y yo podemos dar nuestra Modesta opinión que me cuesta creer más válida que la de la RAE, aunque la RAE pueda no gustarme


Yo no hablo de mi criterio contra el de fulanito. Yo lo que digo es que sólo hay un criterio posible y es el uso real. Porque la noción de "corrección al hablar" no es otra cosa que una imposición política inaceptable, por mucho que a la mayoría nos la hayan interiorizado desde la infancia. 

Es decir, si yo digo que "yo de tú" no es válido, lo que quiero decir es simplemente que no lo he oído nunca. Naturalmente puede ser que alguien en alguna parte sí lo use y yo no lo haya oído, en ese caso ya me corregirán y yo lo aceptaré encantado.

La lengua es propiedad de todos y cada uno de sus hablantes. Así ha sido siempre, no nos fue revelada en el Sinaí, ni ha sido nunca estable, ni ha sido nunca homogénea. Y tampoco es deseable que llegue a serlo, por exactamente la misma razón por la que no es deseable que todos nos olvidemos de nuestra lengua y abracemos el inglés como única lengua universal.


----------



## jdenson

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> Pero "yo de usted" se usa en otro sentido
> "Yo de usted no me fio" por ejemplo
> 
> In any case..
> If I were you = "Si yo fuese usted" o "si yo fuese tu" is the direct translation
> 
> In the US they use more "If I was you", but not me


There certainly are people in the U.S. who say "if I was you", but the usage is a barbarism and the person who says it will be marked as uneducated.


----------



## DarkDante

jmartins, tu ofuscación sobre el tema es notoria y aunque no te guste que exista un consejo regulador del idioma que hablas (y supongo que igual en cualquier otro idioma), el hecho es que existe y es tan necesario como el libro rojo con la grabación de cds, las ISO industriales, los símbolos de las señales de tráfico o, simplemente, los colores usados en el recubrimiento de los cables.

Siempre es necesario que alguien ponga un orden o unifique los criterios. Y, por supuesto, nadie quedará completamente satisfecho con el resultado.

No nos pongamos como Indiana Jones en la Última Cruzada: "todos se han perdido menos yo"


----------



## sandzilg

Al final son unos criterios puramente estéticos, con una variedad de excusas, generalmente contradictorias entre sí ("no lo usaban los clásicos", "es regional", "no lo usa la gente culta y selecta", etc.) que unos señores se arrogan el derecho de imponer a los demás.[/quote]

¿Y cómo sabes cuáles son los criterios de la RAE y que son puramente estéticos? Quizás quieras decir "arbitrarios", lo cual son, y por necesidad. ¿Qué lengua no es arbitraria? No importa quién decidió en su día que "mesa" se llamara así en lugar de "masa", o "tabla", o yo qué sé. La relación significado/significante no ha sido nunca lógica (menos mal; a ver quién es el guapo que ofrece una explicación lógica para por qué las palabras designan las cosas que designan). El caso es que para que fluya la comunicación, debe haber entendimiento, y sin pautas generales no hay quien se entienda (y esto se puede aplicar a todo, no sólo al lenguaje).


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Hay dos tipos de normas o reglas:

1) Las obligatorias segun ley y dentro del ordenamiento juridico. 
El que no las cumple se expone a ser multado o encarcelado

2) Las aconsejables, pero no obligatorias
ISO 9001 (por ejemplo) para las fabricas, la RAE o la reglas de ortografia entre otras.
Aconsejables desde el punto de vista comercial, etico o estetico.
Si hay algun sujeto que no quiera seguir estas normal, alla el y su estrategia basica.

Hay gente que le va mejor fabricando barato sin seguir normas de calidad, hablando mal y escribiendo peor. Existe la libertad de elegir cuando las normas no son obligatorias y yo me inclino por la calidad e intentar seguir los consejos de de la RAE.


----------



## jmx

DarkDante said:
			
		

> Siempre es necesario que alguien ponga un orden o unifique los criterios.


Efectivamente, ya existe alguien que unifica los criterios : los propios hablantes.

Ellos dicen :

_delante de mí_

o

_delante mío_

pero nunca :

_delante en mí _
_mi delante _
_en mi avante_
_por mi delante_
_según delante mí_
_para mi delante_
_en mi delante_
_etc._
_etc._
_etc._

Y por cierto, mi punto de vista sobre la prescripción en el lenguaje no es tan original, de hecho lo comparten la mayoría de lingüistas (piensa que en España no hay verdaderos lingüistas, sólo "filólogos"). Lo que pasa es que no lo dicen abiertamente para evitarse conflictos peligrosos, sólo un "aficionado" como yo puede permitirse el lujo de decir abiertamente lo que piensa.


----------



## jmx

sandzilg said:
			
		

> ¿Y cómo sabes cuáles son los criterios de la RAE y que son puramente estéticos? Quizás quieras decir "arbitrarios", lo cual son, y por necesidad. ¿Qué lengua no es arbitraria? No importa quién decidió en su día que "mesa" se llamara así en lugar de "masa", o "tabla", o yo qué sé. La relación significado/significante no ha sido nunca lógica (menos mal; a ver quién es el guapo que ofrece una explicación lógica para por qué las palabras designan las cosas que designan). El caso es que para que fluya la comunicación, debe haber entendimiento, y sin pautas generales no hay quien se entienda (y esto se puede aplicar a todo, no sólo al lenguaje).


Ya existen una pauta, que es el uso real de la lengua. Si tu te inventas una regla que contradice esa pauta, no solo es arbitraria sino que además es absurda.

Si yo le digo a un amigo "yo de ti no lo haría", y él me entiende, como sin duda hará, ¿ qué narices significa que "yo de ti" es incorrecto ? Si no es un criterio estético, haz el favor de decirme cómo es. Porque llevo muchos años buscando razones objetivas para estas normas, y aún no las he encontrado.

Y si "yo de ti" no se dice fuera de España, entonces sin duda es un uso regional, pero ¿ por qué incorrecto ?


----------



## broud

No sé que querrá decir eso de que "No hay lingüistas, sólo filólogos" ¿um?
Me gustaría que explicarás esa frase ...  que seguro que tiene alguna  aunque no se la encuentre.

Por otro lado no olvides que los hablantes de la lengua se entienden GRACIAS a los organismos que las regulan. Piensa en los ejemplos de lenguas minoritarias de la península que han sido unificadas "artificialmente" (la inmensa mayoria y no tardarán en serlo todas) 
Y otro ejemplo de caso contrario sería el del latín, que originó casi todas esas lenguas ... ¿acaso se entiende un gallego con un  catalán?

Me puedes responder que el inglés no tiene Academia, claro ... pero no pensarás que los "educadores" no parten de unos presupuestos comunes, ¿no? A ver si la gente aprende el famoso R.P. por casualidad, si los americanos, los australianos y los habitantes de varios países de África podrían entenderse entre ellos  sin una formación en busca de la máxima unificación (lo que no impide algunas divergencias claro ).O si no se discuten los malos usos del subjuntivo por ejemplo. Y hablan de eso, de malos usos, incorrectos ... Quirk, Biber et Cia. no dejan de ser prescriptivos.

Así que, sí, queda genial ir de tipo rebelde: la rae solo dice tonterías blabla ... Pero nunca he visto yo una lengua que progrese hacia otro lado que no sea su disgregación, su extinción , sin regularla. 

Puedes tachar a la RAE de reaccionaria, de poco sujeta a los cambios. De ignorar demasiado a las Academias Americanas (pero claro, a tí también te molestarán esas ...) pero no esperar que los hablantes por sí solos compongan una regla. 

Mira el ejemplo de los noruegos, que ni siquiera consiguen llegar a un acuerdo sobre cómo escribir su lengua, algo que podría haber pasado aquí con los intentos de los profesores de magisterio allá en el XIX de modificar toda la ortografía. Que no me parecería mal que la modificaran, pero lo ideal es conseguir un criterio.


----------



## DarkDante

broud no hace falta que te vayas al s. XIX para encontrar un intento de modificar el Español, hace unos años se intentó suprimir la ñ, los acentos y creo que hasta la diferenciación entre "b" y "v". Todo con el razonamiento de que no se reflejan en el lenguaje oral o algún invento extraño para llamar la atención.

Lo cual me recuerda la pregunta que tenía para jmartins:
Si la lengua ha de regirse unica y exclusivamente por los hablantes, ¿Por qué diferencias la b y v en palabras como "abiertamente" y "evitarse" (tomadas del final de tu penúltimo mensaje)? ¿Acaso no se usa el mismo fonema para ambas?

Recuerdo el caso de un chaval en un foro que yo moderaba, el cual llegó a la conclusión de que la "h" y la "c", entre otras, son prescindibles porque no las usaba hablando, así que todos sus mensajes posteriores a la revelacion, carecían de "h" y la "c" era sustituída por la "k". 
Sus mensajes solían ser ignorados por la dificultad que entrañaba su lectura y comprensión. 
Creo que es un ejemplo un poco extremo pero puede ser útil para la discusión.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

DarkDante said:
			
		

> broud no hace falta que te vayas al s. XIX para encontrar un intento de modificar el Español, hace unos años se intentó suprimir la ñ, los acentos y creo que hasta la diferenciación entre "b" y "v". Todo con el razonamiento de que no se reflejan en el lenguaje oral o algún invento extraño para llamar la atención.
> 
> Lo cual me recuerda la pregunta que tenía para jmartins:
> Si la lengua ha de regirse unica y exclusivamente por los hablantes, ¿Por qué diferencias la b y v en palabras como "abiertamente" y "evitarse" (tomadas del final de tu penúltimo mensaje)? ¿Acaso no se usa el mismo fonema para ambas?
> 
> Recuerdo el caso de un chaval en un foro que yo moderaba, el cual llegó a la conclusión de que la "h" y la "c", entre otras, son prescindibles porque no las usaba hablando, así que todos sus mensajes posteriores a la revelacion, carecían de "h" y la "c" era sustituída por la "k".
> Sus mensajes solían ser ignorados por la dificultad que entrañaba su lectura y comprensión.
> Creo que es un ejemplo un poco extremo pero puede ser útil para la discusión.


 
La verdad es que la v no se pronuncia en Espana (al contrario de la lenguas romances de fuera de nuestro pais) porque los vascongados fueron los primeros que hablaron el castellano y en euskera no existe la v.

Es cierto que no tiene mucho sentido en seguir escribiendo la "v", pero mientras no se cambie la regla seguiremos cumpliendolas, o al menos intentandolo.


----------



## Patricia Banos

En Colombia utilizamos
Yo de usted
Yo de ti


----------



## jmx

DarkDante said:
			
		

> Lo cual me recuerda la pregunta que tenía para jmartins:
> Si la lengua ha de regirse unica y exclusivamente por los hablantes, ¿Por qué diferencias la b y v en palabras como "abiertamente" y "evitarse" (tomadas del final de tu penúltimo mensaje)? ¿Acaso no se usa el mismo fonema para ambas?


Me refería evidentemente a la lengua hablada. Ya he dicho en varios hilos del foro que la lengua escrita es artificial y se basa en convenciones, por tanto no tiene sentido una ortografía "personal". No tengo nada contra una ortografía unificada, ni tampoco contra las bancos de datos y publicaciones similares de la RAE. Contra lo que sí tengo mucho, es contra la normativa o prescripción en la lengua *hablada*.


----------



## jmx

broud said:
			
		

> No sé que querrá decir eso de que "No hay lingüistas, sólo filólogos" ¿um?
> Me gustaría que explicarás esa frase ... que seguro que tiene alguna aunque no se la encuentre.


¡ Ya lo creo que la tiene ! En España hay facultades de Filología, pero hasta donde yo sé no hay ninguna facultad de Lingüística. Se puede argumentar que una cosa incluye la otra, pero yo no lo veo así. He buscado los estudios de Filología de la UNED, la única común a toda España. Estos son los listados de asignaturas de las 2 especialidades de Filología :

http://www.uned.es/webuned/areasgen/facultad/titulaciones/filg/a-filg.htm

http://www.uned.es/webuned/areasgen/facultad/titulaciones/filg-ing/a-filg-ing.htm

Para simplificar me ciño a las asignaturas obligatorias y troncales. Las he clasificado en 3 grupos y las he contado :

Para Filología hispánica :

3 asignaturas de lingüística
13 asignaturas de filología (literatura, análisis de textos, ...)
6 asignaturas "comunes" (estudio de lenguas concretas : inglés, francés,...)

Para Filología inglesa :

2 asignaturas de lingüística
14 asignaturas de filología (literatura, análisis de textos, ...)
6 asignaturas "comunes" (estudio de lenguas concretas : inglés, francés,...)

Pero es que además del claro predominio de la filología, hay otro problema. Aquellos que estudian la literatura es natural pensar que tienden a tener un cierto ideal de belleza en la lengua. Pero este ideal puede fácilmente interferir en su estudio de la lingüística, que se basa en el estudio cientifico e imparcial de la lengua. Así que si en España hay alguien que se pueda calificar de "lingüista", es por que se lo ha currado por su cuenta y riesgo, no por la Universidad.


			
				broud said:
			
		

> Por otro lado no olvides que los hablantes de la lengua se entienden GRACIAS a los organismos que las regulan. Piensa en los ejemplos de lenguas minoritarias de la península que han sido unificadas "artificialmente" (la inmensa mayoria y no tardarán en serlo todas)
> Y otro ejemplo de caso contrario sería el del latín, que originó casi todas esas lenguas ... ¿acaso se entiende un gallego con un catalán?
> 
> Me puedes responder que el inglés no tiene Academia, claro ... pero no pensarás que los "educadores" no parten de unos presupuestos comunes, ¿no? A ver si la gente aprende el famoso R.P. por casualidad, si los americanos, los australianos y los habitantes de varios países de África podrían entenderse entre ellos sin una formación en busca de la máxima unificación (lo que no impide algunas divergencias claro ).O si no se discuten los malos usos del subjuntivo por ejemplo. Y hablan de eso, de malos usos, incorrectos ... Quirk, Biber et Cia. no dejan de ser prescriptivos.


Efectivamente, en todas partes hay prescripcionismo, porque en todas partes hay un poder político. ¿ Te parece casualidad el que haya una academia de la lengua por estado, en vez de una por lengua ? ¿ Te parece casualidad que a los americanos les traiga sin cuidado la "Received Pronunciation" ?

Respecto a la "disgregación de la lengua" :

- Admitiendo que el castellano pueda llegar a disgregarse de aquí a 10 ó 12 siglos, no hay ninguna prueba de que el prescripcionismo sea capaz de evitarlo. Yo sospecho que en realidad sirve de muy poco o nada para ese objetivo.

- Me parece legítima la postura de querer mantener la unidad de la lengua. Pero hay que defenderla razonadamente. Y en ningún caso limitarla a un solo estado, porque si no es que la intención es otra, la unidad de la "patria", no la unidad de la lengua.

- Me parece también legítima la postura de querer mantener tu propia forma de expresión sin supeditarte a la manera de hablar de otros, y ponerte en condiciones de inferioridad respecto a ellos. Piensa en el caso de Andalucía.

- De esas 2 posturas, sólo la primera cuenta con el apoyo del poder político, y sus defensores, que yo sepa, consideran su postura la única posible y ni se molestan en justificarla.

- Lo que no me parece ni legítimo ni aceptable es que, con la excusa de la "unidad de la lengua", unos señores se dediquen a estigmatizar la manera de hablar de mucha gente, crearles complejos de inferioridad a unos y de superioridad a otros. Y todo a base de reglas de "corrección" que son puramente arbitrarias, ya que hasta ahora nadie me ha demostrado lo contrario.



			
				broud said:
			
		

> Así que, sí, queda genial ir de tipo rebelde: la rae solo dice tonterías blabla ...


¿ De verdad te piensas que voy a caer en la trampa de los ataques personales ?


			
				broud said:
			
		

> Mira el ejemplo de los noruegos, que ni siquiera consiguen llegar a un acuerdo sobre cómo escribir su lengua, algo que podría haber pasado aquí con los intentos de los profesores de magisterio allá en el XIX de modificar toda la ortografía. Que no me parecería mal que la modificaran, pero lo ideal es conseguir un criterio.


Vease post #36.


----------



## broud

Bueno ni quiero leer tu post entero ...
¿Tú sabes lo que es un doctorado?  Yo conozco a mucha gente que su doctorado tenía que ver con materia lingüística. Esto es como si me dices que en EEUU no hay especialidades porque los primeros años en la universidad no escogen ya una sola carrera ... Más bien entrar a la universidad y después pasan a la 'escuela de derecho' o como sea eso: ¿no? O eso pasaba cuando yo leí Love Story 

Así que si hacer un doctorado sobre el tema, dedicarte a la investigación y enseñanza lingüística no te hacen ser un lingüista, dime algo que sí te convierta en uno.

Aparte que en filología francesa , el estudio del francés es desde un punto de vista lingüístico  nada que ver con lo que haces en el colegio cuando "aprendes francés"


----------



## argencine

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Hi,
> To say "If I were you . . ." I have always said "Yo que tú"
> Today, my friend said "Yo _de_ Usted." Is the _de_ correct? Then would it be "Yo de tú" in the informal?? That sounds utterly akward to me. "Yo de ti" sounds better gramatically to me, but then the meaning changes, and it still doesn't make sense in my mind. Help me please. Sorry if I am confusing.


 
En Argentina decimos: Yo que vos. o Si fuera vos
En otros paises pueden decir: Si yo fuera tu o Yo que tu


----------



## Fibonacci

Patricia Banos said:
			
		

> En Colombia utilizamos
> Yo de usted
> Yo de ti



Correcto. Y "yo que tú" / "yo que usted" no se usan (lo que los hace incorrectos en Colombia).
El cursito de El Mundo sólo tiene en cuenta el español como se habla en España... al igual que lo hace el DRAE.
Y por si no me creen: ¿no han notado que cuando una expresión se usa en toda Latinoamérica pero no en España, el DRAE la marca como "americanismo", mientras que si se usa en toda España pero en ningún lugar de Latinoamérica (p.ej.: "a dos velas") el DRAE *no la marca* como nada? Es como si creyeran que si se usa en España entonces debe usarse en todo el mundo hispanohablante.

"No olvidemos que el idioma es de quien lo habla, y no se debería suponer una predominancia española sólo porque el castellano se originó en España."
--Roxana Fitch, traductora mexicana


----------



## Luchadorconan

Patricia Banos said:


> En Colombia utilizamos
> Yo de usted
> Yo de ti



Acabo de escuchar "Yo de Ud. no me tomaba eso" en el programa Matastasis que tiene lugar en Colombia. Un adulto le advisa a un joven que no deba tomar otro vaso de tequila. Para mí es un poco extraño el uso del imperfecto aquí, pero soy gringo. 

¿Sería correcto decir "Yo de Ud. no me tomaría eso"?


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Ambos, condicional e imperfecto, sirven para suavizar una sugerencia, demanda, suplica, etc.
Saludos


----------



## azul1234

Buendía
_Bueno Maria, yo que usted llevaría pañuelos._
 Qué significa acá¨yo que usted¨?

Gracias.


----------



## McAlgo

Please give some context.


----------



## Bevj

Holal azul1234
¿Quieres una traducción al inglés?
Por favor explica dónde has encontrado esta frase, y danos contexto - explica quién habla, de qué se trata, qué es la situación.....


----------



## Aviador

Respecto de la locución _yo de usted_, hay también un hilo en el foro de _Sólo español_: Yo de Vd./Yo que Vd.


----------

